# Who plays League of Legends?



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yooo whats up guys 

Anyone plays LoL?
Anyone with spare time to play along with me to teach me the basics? or even advanced stuff 


I have been watching so many youtube videos, so called "beginners guide", either they are too basic or just not very helpful.

I guess I could play and figure things out by myself, but would be pretty cool to play alongside someone who understands the game  

PS I never ever played it. EVER! I literally just downloaded it.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 23, 2015)

Play by yourself, mute people in game by pressing O, it's a SUPER toxic game. League ruins IRL friendships especially if your friend is terribad and you cant carry the game.


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 23, 2015)

League is definitely an experience you should go through alone (as far as leveling your account goes). You can add me (providing you are on the NA server) : Haruhi chan
Toxicity does definitely exist, but it becomes more of a problem in ranked queues as opposed to normal matches.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 23, 2015)

earlynovfan said:


> League is definitely an experience you should go through alone (as far as leveling your account goes). You can add me (providing you are on the NA server) : Haruhi chan
> Toxicity does definitely exist, but it becomes more of a problem in ranked queues as opposed to normal matches.


Its spreading to norms i'm leveling an alt to 30 and it's a god awful experience. If anyone wants to add me the account is Simple Victory.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 23, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Play by yourself, mute people in game by pressing O, it's a SUPER toxic game. League ruins IRL friendships especially if your friend is terribad and you cant carry the game.


Lol, ya I have seen a lot of toxic videos 
but I have never played a game like LoL(I think they are called MOBA?)

I love streaming and recording for youtube, but at the moment its all about pokemon.. I am thinking of focusing my second channel on various games like LoL, minecraft, FIFA etc and just have fun with general gaming really.



earlynovfan said:


> League is definitely an experience you should go through alone (as far as leveling your account goes). You can add me (providing you are on the NA server) : Haruhi chan
> Toxicity does definitely exist, but it becomes more of a problem in ranked queues as opposed to normal matches.



I am on the Western EU server. In fact still didnt fire up the game for the first time lol. Watching random videos to get as much information as possible before I get into the game.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 23, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> Lol, ya I have seen a lot of toxic videos
> but I have never played a game like LoL(I think they are called MOBA?)
> 
> I love streaming and recording for youtube, but at the moment its all about pokemon.. I am thinking of focusing my second channel on various games like LoL, minecraft, FIFA etc and just have fun with general gaming really.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 23, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


>



I have no idea whats going on in that video! 
Not gonna lie  lol


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 23, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


>



Bless Faker.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Okay, but seriously, there are two MOBA's on Steam right now (that are worth mentioning) Dota 2 and Strife. I believe Strife is european based? (Could be wrong on that) and it would be an excellent starting point for getting into MOBA's. 

If you REALLY want to start with league, go ahead, but Strife is pretty simplified and would help you get the basics down a lot quicker.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 23, 2015)

earlynovfan said:


> Bless Faker.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I just watched the trailer for Strife.
To be honest, I am not really feeling it lol.

I know LoL seems hard, but I am really intrigued to learn and play that 

I had a lot of friends that played dota and always wanted me to get into it.. but its just warcraft 3 isnt it?

I watched my uncle play warcraft 3 long enough as a child lol.


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 23, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> I just watched the trailer for Strife.
> To be honest, I am not really feeling it lol.
> 
> I know LoL seems hard, but I am really intrigued to learn and play that
> ...


Strife is very odd, as the gameplay LOOKS kind of dull and lackluster, but the game itself (once you start playing it) is a really fun experience.

Dota DID ,yes, start as a mod for Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne but eventually became its own game when the second was released. The mod also had nothing to do with the actual warcraft lore. It just used all the assets blizzard provided. 

But if you are set on League, play it! Don't let some idiot from the internet tell you what to do, lmao. Just remember this one piece of advice: 

"As a support, do NOT take your AD Carry's Farm/Minions/Creeps/CS." It took me much longer than it should have to learn that, haha.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 23, 2015)

earlynovfan said:


> *snip



LOL not calling you an idiot 

As far as I can tell, different mobas have different elements to it and plays much differently.

I am sort of with limited time, considering I got a lot of other things going on. So I much rather focus on one game and learn it properly  Rather than play something else, learn something and then move on to the game I actually wanna play.
if that makes sense 

I was just playing against the bots lol. Got destroyed


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 24, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> LOL not calling you an idiot
> 
> As far as I can tell, different mobas have different elements to it and plays much differently.
> 
> ...


Nah, I was calling myself an idiot, haha.
But yeah, that's a totally fair statement. The bots are difficult at first, but with some practice, you'll get 'em.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 24, 2015)

I used to, until I realized how bad the community is. If you ask someone why they play it, it's never about fun, rather "there is mlg". You know, like when someone plays football because "there is first division".
Also I hate how you can't win if your team is retarded. I don't know if it's a common problem in all MOBAs, but in RTSs you can still win if you are good enough. LoL attracted a lot of people who play it just because it's cool or popular or lol mlg. I have to give it credit, it managed to attract the plague of gaming more than the feared casual games.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 7, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I used to, until I realized how bad the community is. If you ask someone why they play it, it's never about fun, rather "there is mlg". You know, like when someone plays football because "there is first division".
> Also I hate how you can't win if your team is retarded. I don't know if it's a common problem in all MOBAs, but in RTSs you can still win if you are good enough. LoL attracted a lot of people who play it just because it's cool or popular or lol mlg. I have to give it credit, it managed to attract the plague of gaming more than the feared casual games.



I agree. The community seems really.. I kind of lack a word to describe them, as you do come across a few good people.


Anyway, I have been playing a bit and I actually really enjoy it. Got to level 13. Trying to understand runes and masteries and playing with a few different champions to understand the strengths and weaknesses.

A few problem I have is, I am too slow to ping(warn/on my way etc). Is there a cheap mouse that lets me program those easily?

I have had my mouse and keyboard for nearly 5 years I think.. I am surprised they still function, as I am quite a heavy user. So whats a good mouse and keyboard for LOL or gaming in general ? My budget is low I guess.


----------



## Arras (Oct 7, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> I agree. The community seems really.. I kind of lack a word to describe them, as you do come across a few good people.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have been playing a bit and I actually really enjoy it. Got to level 13. Trying to understand runes and masteries and playing with a few different champions to understand the strengths and weaknesses.
> ...


Hold Alt and drag the mouse in a direction to send specific pings IIRC.
Also yeah, I'm with Vipera on this one. I used to play it a bit, have a lv30 account, but it was just frustrating and not really fun.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 7, 2015)

I use G for pinging since my index finger is right not to it on the R key


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 7, 2015)

Arras said:


> Hold Alt and drag the mouse in a direction to send specific pings IIRC.
> Also yeah, I'm with Vipera on this one. I used to play it a bit, have a lv30 account, but it was just frustrating and not really fun.





Xenon Hacks said:


> I use G for pinging since my index finger is right not to it on the R key



No way of programming it into one button?

I do need a new keyboard and mouse, so I am looking for suggestions.

As I said, I have this mouse and keyboard for around 5 years  fully functional, but I do want something more comfortable.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 7, 2015)

The game is literal cancer and I quit a while back, this season was the worst its been for ages.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 7, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> The game is literal cancer and I quit a while back, this season was the worst its been for ages.


lol someone on here suggested to mute everyone and play.

works for me


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 7, 2015)

I play Smite instead since it requires actual skill.
It's also way less toxic. It still has plenty of toxic players and idiots of course but I find a lot less in Smite than any other MOBA. It's also a game where having friends to play with helps immensely. Even if they're bad it's nice to be able to properly talk and coordinate with someone.

I generally used to play LoL when I just felt like playing a super easy casual MOBA, but now Heroes of the Storm exists and it's a lot more of a fun casual experience so meh.


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 7, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> I have had my mouse and keyboard for nearly 5 years I think.. I am surprised they still function, as I am quite a heavy user. So whats a good mouse and keyboard for LOL or gaming in general ? My budget is low I guess.


I play lol with a 10 dollar mouse, it has 2 buttons on the side which i use to activate items. 
I can play lol with basically every mouse though,
When i play on the Desktop pc i use a 15 year old mouse without a scrolling weel xd


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 7, 2015)

Tjessx said:


> I play lol with a 10 dollar mouse, it has 2 buttons on the side which i use to activate items.
> I can play lol with basically every mouse though,
> When i play on the Desktop pc i use a 15 year old mouse without a scrolling weel xd



lol well the mouse and keyboard works. but is it the best way of playing with those 



Hells Malice said:


> I play Smite instead since it requires actual skill.
> It's also way less toxic. It still has plenty of toxic players and idiots of course but I find a lot less in Smite than any other MOBA. It's also a game where having friends to play with helps immensely. Even if they're bad it's nice to be able to properly talk and coordinate with someone.
> 
> I generally used to play LoL when I just felt like playing a super easy casual MOBA, but now Heroes of the Storm exists and it's a lot more of a fun casual experience so meh.


I figured, I just mute everyone and play. I'm gonna try smite though. A lot of people suggested that


----------



## earlynovfan (Oct 8, 2015)

I believe V+Right Click is the WARNING ping. Using the G key and holding your mouse toward one of the four different pings is the way i do it. I think you can program them to particular keys.

I use a Razer Naga (It's useful for items) and a tenkeyless keyboard. Check ebay/amazon for deals on keyboards. 

I've used the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014, Logitech G710+, and I am currently using a Noppoo Lolita.

Also, I would say not to REALLY worry about runes and masteries until you are at least level 20. You should work more on your basic mechanics at this point.


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 8, 2015)

Ueah defenitly don't buy runes before lvl 20. 
From lvl 20 you can buy a higher tier of runes, all previous purchases would be wasted money


----------



## Enlapse (Oct 8, 2015)

You should play alone to know how the community works, specially for the toxicity. Whoa, it's a very toxic game sometimes, but just because people has an incredible ego (I'm better than you, shut up noob, you can teach me nothing... meh) and they don't know how to lose or that is just a game. 

I was like them before, until I realized it's not worth it. If you play bad, you don't want to be flamed (insulted or any kind of degrading words), same goes for the rest. Just shut up and encourage your team to do his best, and if you lose, you lose. There's nothing else you can do for it.

I think that is the best advice nobody could give you. Perhaps not now, but later on, when you play ranked games, you'll notice and understand what I mean.

If you want to play with me, add me to "Enlapse" (EUW) without the "".

Enjoy your play, while you can.


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 8, 2015)

Thats very good advice and totally true. 
Also remember that you playfor fun, it doesn't really matter if you win or lose. 
If someone plays really bad, try to give them some tips and positive feedback, help them in their lane when you can, and if you're fed, and dont need the kills anymore try to give them to someone else


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 8, 2015)

They just need to fix the tribunal all the toxicity will disappear in days if they start smacking people with actual ban hammers.


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 8, 2015)

A friend of mine got banned a few months ago


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 8, 2015)

i'm talking immediate bans for example if you have a feeding piece of shit Blitzcrank who's running down every lane giving kills everyone in game should be able to report the person and get a riot employee to look at the game in real time and see if the report is real, if it is the game should end in a draw and the feeder gets banned on the spot.


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 8, 2015)

The draw thing should be good, the banning thing however should lnly happen if it happens multiple times. maybe he got hacked, has a really shitty connection and cant see anyone, or other stuff. And then they got banned without them dokng something wrong


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 8, 2015)

Tjessx said:


> The draw thing should be good, the banning thing however should lnly happen if it happens multiple times. maybe he got hacked, has a really shitty connection and cant see anyone, or other stuff. And then they got banned without them dokng something wrong


A ban should happen not a perma ban if they got caught more than once it should be a perma ban, and if they do it more on a second account as a repeat offender they should be IP banned from League.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thats another thing that pisses me off why doesnt league do a connection test in lobby for ranked games and just not let people play who have obsured pings


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 8, 2015)

my router restarts 1 time a day, it takes about 5 minutes, and it's random everyday, super annoying


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 8, 2015)

Tjessx said:


> my router restarts 1 time a day, it takes about 5 minutes, and it's random everyday, super annoying


thats your ISP doing test's, the same thing happens to me once a month on a random date at 3am on the dot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BTW if anyone is watching day 5 of worlds starts in 14 minutes.


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 8, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> thats your ISP doing test's, the same thing happens to me once a month on a random date at 3am on the dot.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> BTW if anyone is watching day 5 of worlds starts in 14 minutes.


it's my ISP giving me another IP address


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 8, 2015)

Agh I have hardly been on any PvP matches, but man the community feels more and more toxic.

I never play just for myself, try to work as a team but no one fucking responds to anything.
(another issue is that I am running into a lot of spanish/french/germans that dont speak english... I am on EU west server.. I want a server with more english speaking players.)


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 8, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> Agh I have hardly been on any PvP matches, but man the community feels more and more toxic.
> 
> I never play just for myself, try to work as a team but no one fucking responds to anything.
> (another issue is that I am running into a lot of spanish/french/germans that dont speak english... I am on EU west server.. I want a server with more english speaking players.)


Tell me about it almost every game in NA is filled with koreans and chinese.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 8, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Tell me about it almost every game in NA is filled with koreans and chinese.



Probably less skilled koreans and chinese


----------



## Enlapse (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, that's true. The community is toxic, but not everybody is. I'm Spanish, the "toxicity master race" (known in game) and I don't flame, but encourage my team to do his best and to shut up the ones who flame (never flaming though). This game is based on attitude:

You're happy: Forget the toxicity and encourage your team to do the same. Remember: You like to hear "wp [name]", or "you're a monster, [name]", don't you? Well, other players like it too.
You're mad/sad/whatever makes you have a negative attitude: Forget your team, specially those who flame you because you are playing bad. *Remember, everybody makes bad decisions or have bad games. We're not perfect, "pros" neither are. *_You can mute your team too or single players pressing tab then the "speech bubble" icon._
Basically, you need to "shut up, and play", and when a mate does something good (*anything!*), encourage him to do it better or keep the good job.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 10, 2015)

Actually, anyone here interested in my Gold 1 but plat MMR EUW account
With a few good skins.
Want to sell it

PM me if so


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 12, 2015)

Enlapse said:


> Well, that's true. The community is toxic, but not everybody is. I'm Spanish, the "toxicity master race" (known in game) and I don't flame, but encourage my team to do his best and to shut up the ones who flame (never flaming though). This game is based on attitude:
> 
> You're happy: Forget the toxicity and encourage your team to do the same. Remember: You like to hear "wp [name]", or "you're a monster, [name]", don't you? Well, other players like it too.
> You're mad/sad/whatever makes you have a negative attitude: Forget your team, specially those who flame you because you are playing bad. *Remember, everybody makes bad decisions or have bad games. We're not perfect, "pros" neither are. *_You can mute your team too or single players pressing tab then the "speech bubble" icon._
> Basically, you need to "shut up, and play", and when a mate does something good (*anything!*), encourage him to do it better or keep the good job.



The more I play, the more toxic people appears.

Last 2 matches I had, we had 3 people in mid lane. THREE PEOPLE! We got destroyed. Against bots...

No one would respond or listen.

I mean against BOTS for fuck sake.. 2/1/2 lanes work out perfect. but no.. 3 mid is the new way to play -.-


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2015)

Only played 2 or 3 times a couple of years, it's by far the worst community I have ever seen
I can only imagine how worse it is now


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 14, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Only played 2 or 3 times a couple of years, it's by far the worst community I have ever seen
> I can only imagine how worse it is now


It is really toxic.

I mean, I mostly play Co-Op vs bots and thats pretty bad. I can only imagine how much worse PvP is. Specially ranked.


----------



## Enlapse (Oct 14, 2015)

Ranked is ridiculous at low elo (ranking), the more higher you get, the more serious people you'll find. Well, that's how it should be, but obviously, it's not the case everytime.


----------



## Shulking (Oct 15, 2015)

LoL has one of the worst communities I ever seen in games.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 2, 2015)

Didnt want to make another thread for it, but does anyone know any SAFE site that sells level 30 unranked accounts?

https://www.unrankedsmurfs.com/ are offering lifetime guarantee but their policy is if the account gets banned for trading reasons.
They probably level up their accounts playing co-op games and likely to be reported and get through tribunals after a while lol.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 9, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> Didnt want to make another thread for it, but does anyone know any SAFE site that sells level 30 unranked accounts?
> 
> https://www.unrankedsmurfs.com/ are offering lifetime guarantee but their policy is if the account gets banned for trading reasons.
> They probably level up their accounts playing co-op games and likely to be reported and get through tribunals after a while lol.


----------



## Javiecoentr (Jun 21, 2019)

ShawnTRods said:


> Yooo whats up guys
> 
> Anyone plays LoL?
> Anyone with spare time to play along with me to teach me the basics? or even advanced stuff
> ...


I don’t mind to play a game or two, but I am using smurf accounts sometimes. It is easier for me, my play level is high, but now I am working and I have no time to reach higher levels, so I am using smurf accounts. I do understand that it is not a good deal, but sorry my time is limited and I don't wanna play with low skill guys. So if you still play, let's play a game. I am always ready, jest tell me when.


----------

